# out in sympathy for Ruby



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I *was * looking forward to getting shot of cabin fever this weekend following Ruby's spaying and her stitches dissolving etc....then I come out in sympathy (delayed) and do this to my lower leg today at work..


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, GEEZ, Doug!! How did you manage to do that to yourself??? That looks awfully painful... Have you gotten some stitches in that wound since the photo was taken? That's just awful!!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Hope your tetanus is up to date! Wishing you (and beautiful Ruby) a speedy recovery.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Ouch! Second the stitches... Hope u heal quickly!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Flesh wound 8) will heal soon. 2(HO) hydrogen peroxide?

Wishing U both quick recovery. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Ow ow ow ow ow! I just winced in sympathy.

Wishing you a quick and easy recovery!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I did it at work, if I'd been wearing trousers instead of shorts I'd have been okay. I'd cut a tile ready to set on a wall pillar and leant it against a tub of adhesive, went to get my tape measure from off my bench and came back into the room and had to step over something and didn't see the tile that was stood sharp edge up..what a muppet ha ha! They (hospital staff) didn't stitch it as they said it would pull open when I walked so they put steri-strips on it and bandaged it up, that's to stay on for a week. With the lost time at the hospital that now means I'll have to work saturday *and* sunday to get the bathroom finished for other trades on monday grrrr!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Pippylongstocking said:


> Hope your tetanus is up to date! Wishing you (and beautiful Ruby) a speedy recovery.


tetanus wasn't up to date, so was given a shot. That's hurting more than the cut tbh.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Please UK Thunder a tiny scratch Big Boy Go out and make some more 

Remember (Hydrogen Peroxide) if there a buggy in there seals it inside you mate" ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

maybe we should have a "personal accidents" thread lol, I'd double my post count.....


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

It's ok Harrigab- It probably just makes more work for you too! In the process of visiting Dharma we were in a car accident and our car was a write off- and we are both in physiotharapy. Dharma should now be a very good form of therapy for both of us. She comes home in a week. Now anxiously counting down the days!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rudy said:


> Please UK Thunder _*a tiny scratch *_Big Boy Go out and make some more
> 
> Remember (Hydrogen Peroxide) if there a buggy in there seals it inside you mate" ;D


it is compared to one that's just below it fella, the one that has a 10" steel plate that keeps my foot onto my shin , if I'd been listening and not talking I'd have avoided that one :


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't know why I put this in General Vizslas....should've been in General Chit Chat..."sack the Mod" :


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Better your leg then your Head 

and these knees have faced the cutter man 14 x 

shoulders 3 

wrists 2 

hands over 20

eyes many tries even arteries replaced


day 2

I am riding


then you add the still very broken neck 5, 6 and 7 but who is counting ;D

This one I broke every drill they had and it went 11 hours no pain meds 

and the brain you must stay awake and take it like a man

over 6 spinal taps no pain pills start drilling you cupcakes

Poor Jenn hit the deck

lol

Heck mate I asked for better tools they must have used craftsman?

them strokes and brain bleeds a breeze

when I demanded Snap on

Surgeries over 40

fractures over 35

the best parts the Nurses with fat purses :-* mercy me

this is a freak of nature

Did you peek

lmao

The funny one is when I sawed 2 fingers off at the bone with a chain saw 

and you need the pic will be free to add unlike all these fakes

Get me a jar Coach and some saline bro's and slide them in the jar 

I cannot miss Forman= Lyle live Reno what a fight each down like 4 x

I was down like 2 pints and the poor medical staff

who watches a fight and has his fingers in a jar?

Nordic thunder Doc

The little lad Doc he was just having some fun

and when they hook you up to the jungle juice just keep smiling

Kills most made me stronger

She said ;D

So many surgeries on my feet

the bones are sticking out on each big toe

Lets dance

You hold me first mate ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rudy said:


> Better your leg then your Head
> 
> and these knees have faced the cutter man 14 x
> 
> ...


okay I submit..you win ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Nope your kids flexing

won it all for me today 

my smiles for miles ;D

tell them thanks

from BigPappapumpSP1


----------

